# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Amitriptyline

## sunshinebear

Hi I am just wondering what everyone's experiences are on amitriptyline? I have taken it before in a small dose to help me sleep but am now using it as an anti depressant. The dr has said it's all about finding a balance and sometimes trying different medicines. It makes me feel very relaxed and does help with my anxiety but I do get the odd burst of real low feelings of self pity. Like I'm worthless. Can this be the medication making me feel this way

----------


## S deleted

How long have you been taking it? It could be a side effect which may improve with time.

----------


## sunshinebear

Two weeks now. Been asked to take it for a month then review. Does it make you feel groggy at all?

----------


## S deleted

When I took it I only had 10mg and it made me very groggy. I would take it at night and sleep like a baby but I couldn't get out of bed til midday and was wondering around like the living dead all day. I was using it on top of another AD too but it just wasn't for me. Everyone is different and if you have been advised to stick with it a little longer do it but if you have any serious concerns with your dip in mood don't be afraid to go back to your gp and explain.

----------


## Suzi

I take it for pain relief and I find it really does help with my sleeping too. I take 75mg at night.

----------


## Jarre

I am the same as suzi its for pain releif but also as a AD for me 3 25mg tabs (75 total dose) a night an hour before bed.  It does make me groggy but its supposed to help me sleep and when I have ran out and couldnt get to a pharmacy to get a new batch I have seriously struggled with pain and sleep that night without it so it does work for me as long as I keep taking it each night. As with all AD's etc. it can take up to a month to establish itself into your system so give it time. What dose did he start you on?

----------


## purplefan

I just started to take it and its been three weeks now, and i still dont feel any thing. But as all medication everyone is different and This is my personal view, you have to also change your living cycle for example. cut back on Drink, do a bit  more exercise and eat a bit more healthy so the drug can work quicker in the system.

----------


## purplefan

I think the med is taking effect now. But to be honest i will  give it another couple of times the pain in my knee was so sore, but now the Amitriptyline is starting to work. 
it can work earlier than the usual 6-8 weeks for some people.

----------


## Suzi

I have found it helps me...

----------


## purplefan

I think it is helping me too. I dont have a headache at night any more and my knee is not painful now. Mind you i think that has more to do with the injection i had yesterday.

----------


## Amaya

I had a really horrible experience on this drug, it made my depression worse and I was taking it as a muscle relaxant. I would be very reluctant to ever think that this drug could be a good thing, but then if it has helped others maybe it would help you. I would see your doctor if it is not helping.

----------


## purplefan

I have not had any bad experiences with any of the drugs i take EmmyRed, but we all react differently.  Did you stop taking it?

----------


## Paula

I think Ami is great, it helps with my pain, depression and I no longer take sleeping tablets

----------


## purplefan

I am really starting to feel the benefit of this drug. Although my knee is still swollen and red it is not painful. I get the odd twinge but I think the main is doing its job.

----------

Suzi (18-08-15)

----------


## Angie

I'm glad it is helping you hun x

----------

